

Show HN: MapChat – A super simple location based chat - idoco
http://idoco.github.io/map-chat

======
RobDukarski
I was going to make this... Well, I still am, but a different way in a sense.
I mean that as I have "map.chat" and was planning to launch a social
networking service for schools behind it, think "pen pals" but modern!

~~~
idoco
Sounds cool, this is a little different twist on the concept. I would like to
keep it very light weight and simple.

------
shacharke
Super cool !

------
whadar
Looks cool!

